# 45/20



## food plot 4 lif (Apr 24, 2009)

need some help here.

look at a 45/20 2007 20 hours on it , and comes with 6 feet teller and a 72in. finish mower . all john deere.

$25,000

so do you guys think this is a good deal?

thanks you for your time , and im new here trying to get all the great info all you guys have !

Guy-


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

My first thought was it was too high. I looked here and found it is a average price


http://www.tractorhouse.com/listing...&ETID=1&GUID=7FA5BE0CEB934BBBB3BE0D7FF7440203


----------



## food plot 4 lif (Apr 24, 2009)

*45/20 HELP*

thanks for your help , 

what do you think the tiller and finish mower are worth ? they are new never used.


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

If you don't need and are included I would price to sell them 1/2 to 2/3 price of new. Unused closer to 2/3. By the price of the tractor, I would consider them free. I would not pay a premium for the attachments because it is a buyers market. You likely can get 0% at Deere and could be cheaper to buy new.

It seems like a lot of price cut for unused but most who are in the market for a new tractor want will buy as a package at the dealer.

You may want to put a ad here in the classified section.


----------

